# Einfärben von Angelschnur



## wörni (30. November 2003)

Da wir das letzte mal in Norge keinen Schnurzähler hatten  , kamen wir auf die Idee das nächste mal die Geflochtene einfach alle 5 oder 10 Meter auf ca. 30cm mit roter oder schwarzer Textilfarbe einzufärben #v . Dann könnte man mitzählen wieviel Schnur von der Rolle ist und somit auf die richtige Tiefe zu kommen die das Echolot für einen Schwarm anzeigt .
Im Prinzip habe ich mir das so vorgestellt, daß ich 2 Stäbe im Abstand von 10 oder 5 Metern in die Erde ramme und die Schnur immer wieder rumwickle. Dann einfach den ganzen Strang abnehme und die Beiden Enden in die Textilfarbe tauche und ein wenig kochen lasse. :q 
Müßte doch funktionieren ;+ 
oder ???
Würde es gerne mit einer Gigafish Powerline Meer machen, da ich gelesen habe das diese Schnur ganz gut sein soll für Norge.
Ob das gut geht...;+


----------



## hsobolewski (1. Dezember 2003)

Diese Art der Markierung habe ich zwar noch nieh für das Meer gemacht, aber für eine Rolle die ich rein zum weitwerfen benütze. Denn wenn ich einen neuen Blank gefunden habe und ihn das erste mal aufgebaut habe nehme ich immer diese Rolle her zum Prüfen wie die Rute wirft. Geht gut so. Ach ja. Habe es genauso wie du es beschrieben hast im Garten gemacht. Zwei Stangen in den Boden und rum damit. Drei verschiedene Farbmarkierungen. schwarz für alle 5m, grün für alle 10m und rot bei 50m und so weiter.


----------



## thymallus (2. Dezember 2003)

nimm einen Edding zum markieren-wenn Du die Schnur mit Textilfarbe kochst, kannst Du sie fortschmeißen.

gruß
thymallus#h


----------



## wörni (2. Dezember 2003)

@thymallus

das mit dem edding habe ich schon mal getestet. Die Markierungen gehen relativ schnell wieder weg und außerdem malst du dir die Finger wund,  : (bei ein paar hundert Meter Schnur.

Hast Du es schon probiert mit dem Färben?
Was passiert mit der Schnur?


----------



## Jirko (2. Dezember 2003)

hallo wörni,

meinst du nicht, daß es vielleicht besser wäre, dir einen ryobi-tiefenmesser zu kaufen? für runde € 25 - € 30 bekommst du den schon von diversen anbieter.

zumal du dann auch noch den vorteil hast, den schnurzähler auf den blank zu montieren, auf welchen du ihn haben möchtest!

nicht daß du mich jetzt falsch verstehst wörni, aber deine methode wäre mir viel zu umständlich und für max. € 30,-- kannst du dir die ganze arbeit sparen #h


----------



## Franky (2. Dezember 2003)

Moin...

Das mit dem "heissfärben" halte ich auch für keine sonderlich gute Idee... Zumal, die meisten Schnüre sind behandelt und wollen möglichst KEIN Wasser aufnehmen. Allerdings gibt es schon fertig gefärbte Schnüre - auch meinen "Liebling"...  Auf der ANSPO stellte Firma WaKu die "neue" Stroft GTP vor. Neu heisst in diesem Fall, dass die gute alte Stroft GTP ebenfalls gefärbt auf den Markt kommt. Alle 25 m einen Farbwechsel - da muss man sich nur noch merken, wieviel hundert Meter draussen sind...  Wer es "billiger" will, sollte dann die Dega X-tron nehmen. Auch die ist vierfarbig.


----------



## wörni (3. Dezember 2003)

@ Jirko

habe mir da schon Gedanken gemacht #t 
war mir nur ziemlich unsicher ob diese Tiefenmesser was taugen,
wäre natürlich schon sinnvoller. :g  . Hätte mich nur mal so interessiert, ob sowas auch funktioniert und jemand schon Erfahrung damit hat.
Somit werde ich mich auf den Weg machen und mir mein erstes Weihnachtsgeschenk besorgen. Ich hoffe Du hast mich nicht vergessen, mit meiner restlichen (Wunsch)-Liste  , damit ich bis Weihnachten, meine restlichen Wünsche noch unter die Familie bringen kann


----------



## wörni (3. Dezember 2003)

Was haltet Ihr von dem   *Tiefenmesser "Alpha LCM-1"* 
von Shakespeare" ;+


----------



## Jirko (3. Dezember 2003)

hallo wörni,

der shakespeare schnurzähler ist mir nicht bekannt. der von ryobi hat aber bis dato hier im board nur positive kritiken bekommen und ich denke, wenn erfahrene norgekreaks den ryobi anpreisen, dann ist da schon was wahres dran! zu deiner wunschliste komme ich noch wörni, warte nur noch auf einen bestimmten augenblick ;-)... mehr dann anfang kommender woche #h


----------



## schelli (3. Dezember 2003)

@Jirko

Sag mal wo bekomm ich denn diesen Meterzähler ??
Scheint ja mal ein vernünftiger zu sein, wenn in die 
meisten hier für gut befinden.

@wörni

Bitte koche niemal deine Geflochtene Schnur, genau da 
wo du sie kochst und einfärbst hast du dann eine Schwachstelle.
Wir hatten auch bisher Wasserfesten Maker hergenommen,
aber einen Meterzähler halt ich auch für wesentlich besser.


----------



## Noob-Flyer (3. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von wörni _
> *Was haltet Ihr von dem   Tiefenmesser "Alpha LCM-1"
> von Shakespeare" ;+ *



Hi Wörni,

ich hatte diesen Tiefenmesser dieses Jahr mit nach Norge und ich muss sagen, dass dieser viel zu viel Geld für das bisschen Schrott ist! Nimm lieber den von Ryobi, auch wenn er ein bisschen mehr kostet! Ich werde mir den auch zulegen.

TL
Noob-Flyer


----------



## Jirko (3. Dezember 2003)

hallo schelli,



> _Original geschrieben von schelli _
> *...sag mal wo bekomm ich denn diesen Meterzähler ??
> Scheint ja mal ein vernünftiger zu sein, wenn in die
> meisten hier für gut befinden.*



hier im angelwebshop erhältich schelli... momentan läuft noch eine 15%ige rabattaktion, vielleicht gilt diese ja auch für den ryobi schnurzähler. via ebay versuche auch mal dein glück, dort bekommst du den schnurzähler mitunter auch für´n schmalen taler #h


----------



## Ossipeter (3. Dezember 2003)

Von dem Shakespeare-Schnurzähler kann ich nur abraten :r Habe beim letzten Norgeurlaub 6 Stück bei G..... geordert.
Kein einziger hat funktioniert:v  Vielleicht geht der nur bei dicker Monofiler;+ 
Markierungen in den kurzen Abständen halte ich nicht für ideal.
Am besten geht es bei weißer Geflochtener und mit wasserfestem Edding. Lange trocknen lassen! bevor wieder eingerollt wird. 25m oder sogar 50 m Abstände reichen m.E.


----------



## Condor (3. Dezember 2003)

...den Ryobi bekommst Du für 49,- € bei 

GigaFisch 


MfG
Condor


----------



## kveite (15. Dezember 2003)

Habe gerade bei Ebay nach geguckt.40 euros.


kveite


----------



## Knobbes (15. Dezember 2003)

Ich färbe die geflochtene Weisse Schnur mit einem Grünen Edding ein, ist wirklich absolut Wasserfest.


----------



## Herbert49 (12. Februar 2004)

Hallo Gemeinde!
Beim Felchenfischen am Bodensee ist das Anbringen von Tiefenmarkierungen an der geflochtenen Schnur ein Muss. Wasserfester Filzstift eignet sich da vorzüglich. Alle 5m wird eine Markierung angebracht.
Petri Heil


----------

